# Guess My Mutt's Breed! Lab, Pitt, Ridgeback?



## Bad_Jason (Sep 6, 2010)

*Guess My Mutt's Breed! Lab, Pit, Ridgeback?*

Hello All!

I was searching around today looking for information regarding my dog's breed and stumbled across your forum here... I thought who better to ask then you guys/gals.

So here we go...

My new bride and I adopted a one year old mutt from a shelter about two months ago. The folks there thought he was some sort of Rhodesian Ridgeback/Labrador mix. Our longtime Veterinarian was hesitant to say much more than that he was a Lab mix.

It doesn't really matter to me what he is, but I'm curious none the less.

Pup details:

His temperament is very-very similar to what other Ridgeback/Ridgeback mix masters describe. He's sort of aloof to strangers, he's fine with other animals, but will dominate when playing, he's incredibly great with our cats, very protective of my wife and I, loyal as can be, strong deep bark but very selective when he uses it (normally only when he thinks something fishy might be going on, strangers at the door, etc.), very alert and connected, he runs extremely graciously, he's not at all clumsy or awkward (except when he lies down, he sort of just flops to the floor), high energy outside, laid back inside, etc., etc...

I'm sure this could describes many different dog breeds, but my last dog was a Lab/Pit mix and she was far different in many ways... from her appearance on down to her demeanor. They're both sweet, but different.

He's quite a bit smaller than a full blooded RR. He's at a weight of about 45 pounds (just over a year old).

Last and surely not least, photos...

































FYI: His color is closer to the darker pictures.

So what do you think Lab and RR, Lab and Pit, Lab and something else, no lab at all?

Any info would be of interest. 

Thanks all,
J


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

He's either all pit or mostly pit, IMO. I see no Ridgeback and think that's wishful/fanciful thinking on the previous owners' part, to be honest with you, or something they made up because they were afraid to put stigma on him by calling him a pit bull/pit mix.

I mean, maaaaybe there are a lot of irresponsible ridgeback owners in the area making random mixes or whatever, but in most areas this is not a common breed and not likely to produce a mix that would end up at a shelter whereas pit mixes are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Bad_Jason (Sep 6, 2010)

Yeah, I read that RRs were not all that common and anyone that owned one would not likely let there's on the loose to breed randomly...

He certainly has pit in him, the vet said lab, the shelter said Ridgeback... I suppose I was hoping someone here would be able to dial in on him and give me a little more info, like I said, either way I don't care, just curious.

Thanks!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

I have nothing to say except cute dog, and its Pit, NOT Pitt. Sorry, it's a pet peeve of mine...


----------



## Bad_Jason (Sep 6, 2010)

Isn't he handsome. Thank you and noted, DM.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

and its not even Pit..

that's a Lab mix..maybe some BULLY BREED of some sort...possibly pit.


----------



## RescueMomma2012 (May 25, 2012)

Does his tail sort of look like it was dipped in oil? Does he have any traces of white in his chest? If so, I would say he has some rhodesian in him. From the looks of it he is too stocky to have a lot but the tail and chest are giveaways for RR blood.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

I'll call Pit mix. But with what I can't say. Very handsome though.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

I've been lucky enough to interact with a couple of Ridgeback mixes, and I can see where he could look like a Ridgeback mix. There is something about his color, legs and paws that says Ridgeback to me, but I'm in no way an expert, lol. His body is not as slender, but that could be the other breeds he's mixed with. Would it be farfetch'd to say he could be more than 2 breeds mixed? If you're really dying to know, you can have a DNA test done to figure out what mixes he exactly is


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Wicket said:


> I've been lucky enough to interact with a couple of Ridgeback mixes, and I can see where he could look like a Ridgeback mix. There is something about his color, legs and paws that says Ridgeback to me, but I'm in no way an expert, lol. His body is not as slender, but that could be the other breeds he's mixed with. Would it be farfetch'd to say he could be more than 2 breeds mixed? If you're really dying to know, you can have a DNA test done to figure out what mixes he exactly is


I'm no expert, but it's my understanding that most of the DNA tests for dogs are known to be woefully inaccurate.


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

a7dk said:


> I'm no expert, but it's my understanding that most of the DNA tests for dogs are known to be woefully inaccurate.


Yeah, Biscuit's DNA test (done last winter) was pretty laughable. Nice idea, but not that great in practice.

OP, I think you've got a lab/pit muttsky -- and he sounds like a champ!


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh, yeah, OP. I forgot to put in my vote. His body shape and head are similar to my dog, Hobbes. I vote Lab/Pit. Something with a fantastic smile, in any case - very cute pup!


----------



## JonTempleton (Apr 26, 2012)

See... I would definitely say only part pit. It doesn't seem like his face has the full-on pitbull muscles on the side.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Hard to say. You could try the wisdom panel DNA test. 

He looks possibly like a lab mix, or Pit mix, the 3rd pic down looks like maybe a RR mix or some type of cur mix. The temperament reminds me of a Catahoula mix I know.

If he had a Ridge that'd help settle it. I'm not sure of the frequency of those carrying non ridge. 

Might not even be a cross but a mix of 3-4 breeds. 



StarfishSaving said:


> He's either all pit or mostly pit, IMO. I see no Ridgeback and think that's wishful/fanciful thinking on the previous owners' part, to be honest with you, or something they made up because they were afraid to put stigma on him by calling him a pit bull/pit mix.
> 
> I mean, maaaaybe there are a lot of irresponsible ridgeback owners in the area making random mixes or whatever, but in most areas this is not a common breed and not likely to produce a mix that would end up at a shelter whereas pit mixes are a dime a dozen.


I'm not sure about that, something unpit about him. 

I've seen RR mixes (including RR/Pit mix). So its not impossible. 

People intentionally mix rare breeds often enough. Not to mention they have irresponsible owners just the same even if numbers are not high.



RescueMomma2012 said:


> Does his tail sort of look like it was dipped in oil? Does he have any traces of white in his chest? If so, I would say he has some rhodesian in him. From the looks of it he is too stocky to have a lot but the tail and chest are giveaways for RR blood.


Pits commonly have white. As do other breeds. Where white is discouraged in RR some even cull pups. I wouldn't automatically assume that as a RR trait just because some have white chest or feet.


----------



## Wicket (Aug 21, 2011)

a7dk said:


> I'm no expert, but it's my understanding that most of the DNA tests for dogs are known to be woefully inaccurate.


Awww, that's unfortunate, you'd think with all the advances in technology these days a DNA test would be pretty accurate. Oh well >.< lol


----------



## RescueMomma2012 (May 25, 2012)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Hard to say. You could try the wisdom panel DNA test.
> 
> He looks possibly like a lab mix, or Pit mix, the 3rd pic down looks like maybe a RR mix or some type of cur mix. The temperament reminds me of a Catahoula mix I know.
> 
> ...


RR commonly have streaks of white on their chest, pits come in almost all colors and combos of colors so of course they commonly have white. What I was asking was if he had a combination of white streaks on his chest with a black stained tail, this is something I personally have noticed on RR and it never reaches the base of the tail either. Plus the fact that the dog is clearly "Rhodesian Red" and has the long arched toes. I didn't suggest that either parents of the dog could be pure RR, only that there could be RR blood in him due to what these combined traits suggest.


----------



## Rid#### (Jul 22, 2011)

This is a forum that only wants to hear the thing's they agree with.
If you have other idea's then don't say them or they will ban you.
This is the truth.


----------



## Daisylover (Apr 16, 2013)

I recently got a dog that was adopted and the shelter said she was Rhodesian Ridgeback and Lab mix. She is a year now and around 70 pounds. She acts very much like they describe the mix but i often get told she looks like a pitt. She even does this little snort thing (I think is so cute) and my mother is convinced she has pitt mixed in there too. She is a sweet heart though and very intelligent. She actually kinda looks like your dog too. Either way whatever she is mixed with I just feel blessed to have her. Your dog is very handsome.


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Yes- I wouldnt rule out lab/pit.... but I see a touch of Chow in there-- the tail stance the coat (very dense, thicker that a ridgeback or most pit-- we had a RR mix she was sleek and shiny)....even the golden eye color says chow to me (there is a smooth coated chow)...

Ok so I looked up chows, they pics dont look like him, but.... there is something staring out at me and I cant quite put my finger on it.... the shape of his face isnt quite lab or pit.... poorly bred chow? Sharpei, spitz something, or hound, ok I give up....


----------

